# [Q] QHSUSB_bulk Driver needed



## maxi65 (Jun 12, 2015)

i have Xperia C3.
when i connect it to pc #QHSUSB_bulk  device is shown in Device manager and sometime SEMC flash device.....!
Drivers needed for QHSUSB_bulk.
thanx in advvance,,,


----------



## GokulNC (Jun 12, 2015)

maxi65 said:


> i have Xperia C3.
> when i connect it to pc #QHSUSB_bulk  device is shown in Device manager and sometime SEMC flash device.....!
> Drivers needed for QHSUSB_bulk.
> thanx in advance,,,

Click to collapse



Check this thread for similar issue: http://forum.xda-developers.com/lg-g3/help/help-meet-qhsusbbulk-problem-driver-t2963958


----------



## maxi65 (Jun 12, 2015)

Bro i have tried this link but no download mirrorz there 

Sent from my ST27i using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## maxi65 (Jun 13, 2015)

GokulNC said:


> Check this thread: http://forum.xda-developers.com/lg-g3/help/help-meet-qhsusbbulk-problem-driver-t2963958
> 
> Drivers link: https://www.driverdouble.com/drivers/qhsusbbulk.html

Click to collapse



Dear The link is of fake Software that try to detect your pc missing drivers but at identification there is no link of downloads


----------



## GokulNC (Jun 13, 2015)

maxi65 said:


> Dear The link is of fake Software that try to detect your pc missing drivers but at identification there is no link of downloads

Click to collapse



I'm sorry.
Check this: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=14386994&postcount=14

Extract and right click on .ini file and install

I got from here: http://forum.gsmhosting.com/vbb/f802/qhsusb_dload-driver-need-1321152/


----------



## maxi65 (Jun 14, 2015)

*Again failed to obtain *

I'm sorry i didn't find any
can u please send it to my email address?
my mail address is "[email protected]"
thanx in advance.


----------



## Doctor DrOiiD (Nov 21, 2016)

Did you unbrick your mobile??
I have the same problem now


----------

